
Namecheap still doesn’t support 2FA in 2017 - chaosmachine
https://levels.io/namecheap-2fa/
======
nibs
I went through and activated Google Authenticator 2FA for everything. I am at
about 45% of all accounts now. If you want to send feedback to Namecheap:
feedback@namecheap.com.

------
devsigner
Not by default, anyway

[https://www.namecheap.com/support/knowledgebase/article.aspx...](https://www.namecheap.com/support/knowledgebase/article.aspx/9253/45/how-
to-two-factor-authentication)

